# Riverwalk Lincoln NH - has RCI code



## mdurette (Jul 13, 2016)

I was hoping this place would start depositing since the developer typically deposits Pollard Brook into RCI.  No availability yet, but nice to see they have a code!

Also checked II - no code there.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 13, 2016)

Isn't that a quartershare development ?


----------



## mdurette (Jul 14, 2016)

If I can recall from when they were marketing to me they had 3 types of ownership.    They market it more of an alternative to a second home than TS ownership.

Full year
Seasonal - either summer or winter

Then the last one I think may have been 8 weeks, you pick.   (could be wrong on this one).


One of the things they mentioned was that I could trade my week via RCI....which got me watching RCI.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 14, 2016)

I remember when the Nordic Inn in Lincoln traded thru RCI. I stopped in to check it out and they were so anti-RCI that they stopped the affiliation.


----------



## theo (Jul 14, 2016)

mdurette said:


> Snip> ...the last one I think may have been 8 weeks, you pick.   (could be wrong on this one).
> 
> One of the things they mentioned was that I could trade my week via RCI....which got me watching RCI.



I'd be willing to bet that this is a "quartershare", as tonyg already mentioned above, which would be one week out of every four (*no* "you pick" involved or available). Not sure how anyone would recoup the hefty "buy-in" costs,  paying 13 weeks' worth of maintenance fees and having to manage the use / rental / exchange of all those weeks at one facility. Certainly not something I'd ever personally touch with a 10 foot pole, but to each their own.

Another concern would be RCI "valuation" of individual weeks. *Ability* to trade in RCI is one thing, but RCI-assigned *valuation* is quite another. I'm not sure how much trade value "mud season" weeks in a ski area would have, for example (or post-autumn / pre-skiing weeks either). That could mean nearly a third of a quartershare's weeks being of very little value or demand, yet with each such "weak week" still having the same maintenance fees as prime weeks of high value.  No thank you.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 14, 2016)

At Smugglers Notch they have quarter shares ( Winter shares and Family Shares- also half years and full ownerships) and the way they do it with the Family shares is as follows:

Option Winter Summer Spring & Fall 
A 5 Weeks from February to Early March 3 Weeks from Late July to Early August
 8 weeks in
April-Early June
&
Sept-Early Dec 
B 4 Weeks from Late December to Early January 4 Weeks from Late June to
Early July 8 weeks in
April-Early June
&
Sept-Early Dec 
C 5 Weeks in Late January &
March 4 Weeks from Late August to
Early Sept 8 weeks in
April-Early June
&
Sept-Early Dec

The owners put the weeks they don't want into RCI, or the resorts rental pool via a contract.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 16, 2016)

I also recall that quartershares generally had a lower rate per week, sometimes as low as half of what a single week fee would be. Most also do rentals, which can reduce the annual cost for the quartershare owner.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 16, 2016)

I think someone from Smuggs said they pay upwards of $13,000 per year or more for their Family Share maintenance fees  and also it is not that easy to rent the weeks out.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 18, 2016)

Off season is always hard to rent, Smuggs has always had a few negatives and I guess high maintenance fees are another.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 14, 2016)

First offering out there today!  One week and one week only.

Humm.....anyone want to buy a getaway?  Ha Ha Ha   What a Bargain!!!

Hotel 4 (2) Partial Fri 16-Dec-2016 Fri 23-Dec-2016 USD 10099.99  
1  Bedroom 4 (4) Full Fri 16-Dec-2016 Fri 23-Dec-2016 USD 12299.99  


Can exchange for that week also
Hotel - 5 TPU
1 BR - 6 TPU


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 14, 2016)

mdurette said:


> If I can recall from when they were marketing to me they had 3 types of ownership.    They market it more of an alternative to a second home than TS ownership.
> 
> Full year
> Seasonal - either summer or winter
> ...



It's 9 weeks. I went on the tour.


----------



## DannyTS (Dec 31, 2018)

does  anyone know of any current promotional package for the Riverwalk? We do not mind to sit through the presentation


----------



## mdurette (Jan 1, 2019)

I’m on their marketing list and haven’t received anything in a while.    

I do get rental special emails from them from a couple paid stays.   

Over the last couple years, there is an occasional unit that pops up in rci weeks, but few and far between.     I really thought rci would be flooded with unit owner deposits.    They marketed this place more as second homes vs timeshare, so maybe owners do just keep their places stocked for use for their period and let sit while not in use.


----------

